# Women's Tour - "SPOILERS"



## oldroadman (27 Apr 2014)

The biggest women's race this country has seen outside of the Olympics is coming up in about 10 days, and yet no comments or threads? Surprising, as this will also be one of the biggest in Europe this season. So thoughts and predictions...?


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

You're allowed to start threads yourself - oh, you just did!


----------



## thom (27 Apr 2014)

Here is the website : http://thetour.co.uk/home.php


----------



## oldroadman (28 Apr 2014)

There was I thinking that there was no interest in one of the biggest growth areas in the sport. Faith a bit restored at least by two of you. Seen the website, just wondered if anyone else had even bothered to google it!


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2014)

I was looking at it over the wknd. Too far away for a stage this year. LA said last year it was a major target and the British team was announced recently. Do I pass?


----------



## thom (28 Apr 2014)

oldroadman said:


> There was I thinking that there was no interest in one of the biggest growth areas in the sport. Faith a bit restored at least by two of you. Seen the website, just wondered if anyone else had even bothered to google it!


I had not heard of it until you mentioned it and had to do a look on the UCI website for the women's schedule to find out something about it. I can't imagine there will be much tv coverage - perhaps there is a feed through the website ?

But it is true that given the level of attention the Giro and Tour are getting for their trips to the UK, this race could be getting more publicity.

Might I ask if you have an involvement in the organisation of this btw ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was looking at it over the wknd. Too far away for a stage this year. LA said last year it was a major target and the British team was announced recently. Do I pass?


Seeing those initials has a rather strange effect. Much prefer their new meaning.


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Seeing those initials has a rather strange effect. Much prefer their new meaning.


Me too and their image.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Me too and their image.


Good bit of reappropriation there, though. I approve entirely!


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2014)

Here's the women's Great Britain team, headed up by Lucy Garner

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/gb...tain-team-for-2014-Friends-Life-Womens-Tour-0


----------



## laurence (30 Apr 2014)

the start list looks great. shame the wonderful Judith Arndt is no longer racing... but Vos, Trott (x2), Rowsell, Armitstead, King and lots more. should be good.

i may try and get to the start and finish of the penultimate stage.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2014)

I've booked the day off and I'm heading to Oundle with some mates to see the start.


----------



## Easytigers (30 Apr 2014)

We're taking the kids at our school to see it as they're coming through the village. They're really excited by it!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> I've booked the day off and I'm heading to Oundle with some mates to see the start.


Ditto.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Ditto.


Hopefully see you there :-)


----------



## MisterStan (30 Apr 2014)

I was hoping to see the start, but I have to be in London for a 3 day conference/expo. May try and head up to Bury for the finish though..


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2014)

Booked the day off as they will be coming virtually passed my doorstep


----------



## MikeonaBike (30 Apr 2014)

I will be on the hill going up to the Tollemache Arms in Harrington; I have volunteered to be a 'helper'. Should be interesting seeing those girls go up that hill so much quicker than I do!


----------



## User169 (3 May 2014)

Brief interview with Marianne Vos just shown on BBC1!


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2014)

Hoping to catch them going through Enderby on stage 2


----------



## jifdave (3 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> The biggest women's race this country has seen outside of the Olympics is coming up in about 10 days, and yet no comments or threads? Surprising, as this will also be one of the biggest in Europe this season. So thoughts and predictions...?


to be fair the romandie thread started on the day of the race, so im sure it would have happened sooner or later


----------



## User269 (3 May 2014)

I thought I'd watch it on TV.


----------



## redflightuk (4 May 2014)

They'll be riding through the local village on the saturday so i'll be at the pub where the second sprint line is. Or i may go to the stage finish as it's only 5miles away.


----------



## cardiac case (4 May 2014)

Since I live so close it would be rude not to make the effort and go and watch. ( Last day, stage 5 )
I quite fancy the end of the "Queen of the Mountains" section, a well known region just west of Lavenham.


Paul G


----------



## TheDoctor (4 May 2014)

Our local CTC group is doing a ride to see one of the QOM climbs, then the finish in Welwyn.
I'm certainly going to go along and watch.

Edited for spiellgn.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Our local CTC group is doing a ride to see one of the QOM climbs, then the finish in Welwyn.
> I'm certainly going to go along and witch.


Don't cast too many spells


----------



## oldroadman (4 May 2014)

thom said:


> I had not heard of it until you mentioned it and had to do a look on the UCI website for the women's schedule to find out something about it. I can't imagine there will be much tv coverage - perhaps there is a feed through the website ?
> 
> But it is true that given the level of attention the Giro and Tour are getting for their trips to the UK, this race could be getting more publicity.
> 
> Might I ask if you have an involvement in the organisation of this btw ?



ITV4 an hour every day.
Answer to your question in the last sentence, yes you may ask, and no I don't.

But I'll try to be out on the route somewhere in the East Midlands bits, having a look. The routing people must have had quite a challenge to find much in the way of decent QoM climbs. Looking at the routes on the website, I suspect Digswell Hill (hardly a mountain!)just outside Welwyn will be the highest point in the race. At least it's only a few km from the finish, but from what I can remember, it's all downhill into the town.
Could be it's a case of "have sponsor, will find climbs". Rather them than me in that area!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2014)

Looking forward to watching it on TV, hopefully it grows and visits other areas in the future.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 May 2014)

Digswell Hill used to be on my commute, when I worked in Hatfield.
Alpe D'Huez it isn't. There's a harder climb about 6 miles away from me right now - going from Charlton up to Preston, which is about as character-building as you'll get in Hertfordshire.
Even so, the event is worth supporting. We need more decent races in the UK.


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2014)

I've been trying to do my bit to help raise the profile of women's racing in the forum by plugging events in the punditry thread and starting a thread on the women's road world championships, but it's hard to follow these things when media coverage is so poor. Also I've not been following much of *any* cycling lately due to having Other Things to worry about.

Anyway, good on ITV for picking it up. Looking forward to this race very much. Hope it's the start of something big.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2014)

Yep, I agree with smutch, it's hard to follow women's events due to poor media coverage; I have tried looking for start lists, route details and race reports this year and the coverage is píss poor.


----------



## User169 (5 May 2014)

There was an article about the race in the Guardian over the weekend and an interview with Armistead today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2014)

Stage two covers a few of the roads I regularly ride, so that is me going further down the Strava segment tables 

Annoyingly I have Tuesday off and can't take the day off they come by Leicester


----------



## thom (6 May 2014)




----------



## User169 (6 May 2014)

Some brief thoughts from Marianne Vos..


View: http://youtu.be/3ooWMS0OwcE


----------



## Jon George (6 May 2014)

4F said:


> Booked the day off as they will be coming virtually passed my doorstep


Where are you planning to go to watch? I'm thinking of Brightwell Hill - right by the church. Fancy meeting up and maybe grab a lunchtime pint after?


----------



## Diggs (7 May 2014)

I shall be heading for Clacton on Friday. Driving up and using a conveniently located relative's house as a base and cycling to the finish from there.


----------



## 4F (7 May 2014)

Jon George said:


> Where are you planning to go to watch? I'm thinking of Brightwell Hill - right by the church. Fancy meeting up and maybe grab a lunchtime pint after?



Hi Jon, that sounds like a cracking plan  Probably aim to get over there at 11ish as that is the leaving time from Fxt Hows that for you ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 May 2014)

funny thing I heard this morning on the radio

travel bulletine on Heart radio as I was listening to 6 Music

the lady says ' and don't forget that the ladies tour of cycling will be in oundle today' oh well, at least it got a mention


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2014)

It's all happening in the mid-lands. I've got the ITV4 coverage on series link on my Sky+ box as unlike the women's road race in the Olympics I can't watch it live.

Marianne Vos is in it, which usually means Ms Vos will win it, and some of the British women have got their excuses in early according to mainstream press coverage.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> Thanks to Facebook spoilers, the outcome is now known to me



Shhh! I have it recorded ready to watch later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2014)

User482 said:


> Shhh! I have it recorded ready to watch later.


Do you mean you were able to record it live? I only know about the ITV4 coverage.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you mean you were able to record it live? I only know about the ITV4 coverage.



No, the highlights on ITV4. I didn't check when it's actually being broadcast as I probably won't get to watch it until tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2014)

Vos the Boss certainly seems to be happy with the crowds and the atmosphere - http://www.womenstour.co.uk/live/index.php#.U2p4RlcvAjp (link contains spoilers, obviously).


----------



## SWSteve (7 May 2014)

NED IS ON MY TV


----------



## jifdave (7 May 2014)

averaging 23mph so far..... bloody amateurs


----------



## jack smith (7 May 2014)

Some great racing, shame about the poor lass that was way out front but then got lost into the peloton with about 2k to go you could really see her grinding and struggling to keep going, all that effort just to get lost at the back!


----------



## BAtoo (7 May 2014)

Hopefully be able to see them Sunday through Gt Fiborough or Rattlesden - but they're missing out the Rattlesden Alps !!!
They have averaged 23-24mph; so under 10mph more than my average around here


----------



## Bromptonaut (7 May 2014)

Saw then run through Kislingbury Northants at lunchtime today. One leader. a peloton and a few stragglers mixing it with ordinary traffic after the technical/support cars had passed. Missed hi-lights at 21:00 tonight but recording the repeat at 08:00 tomorrow. 

The way in which the Police outriders advanced 'by number' along the route was fascinating to watch. A few from Northants but rest were presumably volunteers from other forces - at least one bike was marked Heddlu/Police.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2014)

User said:


> I really enjoyed the ITV show...great race but Armitstead went way to early....Vos looking strong...


True enough but she doesn't have that really top sprint speed. It condemns her to striking out early. But she's strong so don't write her off.... Mind, I reckon anyone would be proud to ride against Vos. (I thought Marianne Vos was looking to do the mountain biking thing in the next Olympics, can't she leave the road events to someone else??)

BTW, cyclists, it appears, no longer ''leave'' places, they don't even ''exit'' them. Henceforth, according to the commentator, they ''egress.'' There was me thinking an egress was a female egret.....


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

I read somewhere that LA misread the finish which was why she went too early.

There's a nice blog on CN as well

http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/orica-ais-womens-tour-blog/gracie-elvins-stage-one-report


----------



## Hont (8 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Vos the Boss certainly seems to be happy with the crowds and the atmosphere - http://www.womenstour.co.uk/live/index.php#.U2p4RlcvAjp (link contains spoilers, obviously).


Crowds looked decent I thought. Especially for the middle of week during term time (although I think some kids were let out of classes it appears). Shame the race does not get to other parts of the country.


----------



## Hont (8 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> I read somewhere that LA misread the finish which was why she went too early.
> 
> There's a nice blog on CN as well
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/orica-ais-womens-tour-blog/gracie-elvins-stage-one-report


From that blog "We had been told that it was a false flat finish, but it was definitely an uphill drag to the finish". Maybe explains Lizzie going too soon.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2014)

One hour of television to watch 27 minutes and 23 seconds of cycling - Mrs Gti timed it.


----------



## Hont (8 May 2014)

Globalti said:


> One hour of television to watch 27 minutes and 23 seconds of cycling - Mrs Gti timed it.


That's pretty much par for the course from ITV. I don't mind it so much on flat days where not much happens other than a couple of sprints and a doomed breakaway, it can be nice to have a few interviews and features.

And it's better than Sky's cricket highlights which is mostly grumpy ex-players talking.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2014)

Yesterday was worse than ever though; it was well over 15 minutes before we even saw a wheel turning.


----------



## User169 (8 May 2014)

Vos seemed to enjoy herself..

_"Superb atmosphere @thewomenstour; unbelieveble crowds! Hectical bunch sprint in the end & @emmaprocyclist was too strong in last 50m, so 2nd #WT2014"_


----------



## Chris-H (8 May 2014)

Well I must say today's leg was fantastic, great crowds considering the lousy weather and such an atmosphere, trying to put some pics up but unable to for some reason.


----------



## laurence (8 May 2014)

i'm going to the finish on saturday. lack of money means i can't do tomorrow (my day off). a friend on twitter is doing the live text feed and twitter and another is doing race reports. the atmosphere has been incredible, apparently. can't wait to see it.


----------



## MickyMickster (8 May 2014)

I watched them ride through Cosby today.Lucy Garner's home village.The crowds were out in force.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 May 2014)

Vos continues to lurk ominously and Armistead loses vital bonus seconds... I can't see Vos not winning this unless Armistead can go on the attack.


----------



## dragon72 (8 May 2014)

I'm happy to see Estado de México take the win today, given that it's where I live! 
Road cycling is popular in the area I live in (I live and work half way up a road that climbs from 2,200m to 3,000m altitude over 15km - so it's a regular for local club riders). But the sport could use some publicity in the country as a whole. I'm sure there's untapped talent here - especially given that most of us live at altitude.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2014)

My wife asked why there wasn't fit blokes in tight shorts and tops kissing the winners for the photos. Any objections or volunteers possibly?


----------



## Chris-H (9 May 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> My wife asked why there wasn't fit blokes in tight shorts and tops kissing the winners for the photos. Any objections or volunteers possibly?


The girl handing out the jerseys was extremely pleasing to the eye though


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 May 2014)

i lvoedseeing the breakaway go the distance! always good to watch especially when you can see them giving it their all with 5 k to go and the peleton slowly gaining ground but not quite managing to catch them


----------



## Scoosh (9 May 2014)

It's a pity it's only 4 days of racing - but it does make the winner difficult to forecast !

Narrow roads, those ...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 May 2014)

And Vos duly wins the key stage in the race and is now in the overall lead. I guess you can say that she's back...


----------



## totallyfixed (9 May 2014)

Really peeved we can't make it to any of the stages as we know several of the riders, indeed dr_pink has competed against Ciara Horne [won one of the QOM yesterday] on more than one occasion and we used to be in the same club as Lucy Garner, would have been good to cheer them on.
A great pity the stages are not longer as there is always more chance of a breakaway forming. After listening to Lizzie yesterday one could be forgiven for thinking her team could well be cutting of their nose to spite their face.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> My wife asked why there wasn't fit blokes in tight shorts and tops kissing the winners for the photos. Any objections or volunteers possibly?



I'll volunteer, though not many would call me fit


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2014)

Didn't get a chance to see any of today's stage live due to work, but I did go in via the start area to have a look at the set-up and spotted somebody in a Cyclechat top.


----------



## jifdave (9 May 2014)

Vos sprinted like cav at the end of that one


----------



## 4F (9 May 2014)

Jenkins said:


> Didn't get a chance to see any of today's stage live due to work, but I did go in via the start area to have a look at the set-up and spotted somebody in a Cyclechat top.


That was me :>)


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2014)

Lizzie still managed 4th today, sprinting with a flat tyre. Average speed today, 26mph.


----------



## Broadside (9 May 2014)

jifdave said:


> Vos sprinted like cav at the end of that one



That is exactly what I said as I watched it this evening!


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> volunteers possibly?



Gladly! Sounds like it would be a laugh. Can't imagine they'd want me though. 

Anyway, I've been enjoying the fantastic racing very much - Vos vs Johansson vs Armitstead has been a great battle, Rossella Ratto is an exciting talent, and fantastic to see Hannah Barnes and Sharon Laws doing so well. Great advert for the sport and much more exciting racing than some men's races I've seen recently.

Admiring the pert bottoms has been merely a bonus.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> Gladly! Sounds like it would be a laugh. Can't imagine they'd want me though.
> 
> Anyway, I've been enjoying the fantastic racing very much - Vos vs Johansson vs Armitstead has been a great battle, Rossella Ratto is an exciting talent, and fantastic to see Hannah Barnes and Sharon Laws doing so well. Great advert for the sport and much more exciting racing than some men's races I've seen recently.
> 
> Admiring the pert bottoms has been merely a bonus.



For me it's the legs but I agree it has been some fantastic racing and makes a change from the HTC of old/sky train in the men's events.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2014)

Well Vos, who else. I must admit that whilst admiring Vos, I find it a little depressing how she dominates so much womens racing.

I've enjoyed watching it though. Frenetic racing, constant attacks and real committed riding. Longer stages would be nice, see a bit more tactical riding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2014)

They don't help themselves though do they? The websites thetour.co.uk and womenstour.co.uk, one of which may or may not be the official site are just rubbish. Terribly confusing and not very informative and not up to date. And infuriating. Very, very infuriating.

I've just spent quite a long time trying to find out whether Sharon Laws managed to hold on to the climbers' jersey. *SPOILER:* I think she did, but they didn't make it easy to find.

The "official site" (or maybe it isn't) has highlights up to stage 4, but nothing about stage 5. The other possibly official site has jersey holders for every stage except 5. But a bit of lateral thinking and enigma code cracking eventually led me to the final mountains classification.


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> They don't help themselves though do they? The websites thetour.co.uk and womenstour.co.uk, one of which may or may not be the official site are just rubbish. Terribly confusing and not very informative and not up to date. And infuriating. Very, very infuriating.
> 
> I've just spent quite a long time trying to find out whether Sharon Laws managed to hold on to the climbers' jersey. *SPOILER:* I think she did, but they didn't make it easy to find.
> 
> The "official site" (or maybe it isn't) has highlights up to stage 4, but nothing about stage 5. The other possibly official site has jersey holders for every stage except 5. But a bit of lateral thinking and enigma code cracking eventually led me to the final mountains classification.



check the 'galleries' page, loads of photos


----------



## laurence (11 May 2014)

got my programme signed by Vos after saturday's stage. bonkers huge crowd at the finish - rivalled the men's tour. loads of families. Welwyn Garden City put on a great show too, loads of things happening, the whole town seemed to be out for the day.

after the ceremony a bunch of people (including me) were hanging out behind the podium area. Vos said hello as she left doping control to us, but then got on her bike and rode down the road (Ratto had wandered out of the gate, clutching her podium flowers and strolling through the throng). i ambled off and turned a corner to find the media centre... Armitstead was outside, signing autographs and chatting. Pooley was there, but headed off before i twigged who it was (she is tiny).

a few people hung about and then Vos walked out. after doing an interview with a bbc man she turned her attention to the youngsters... posing for photos, signing cards, programmes and jerseys. even the adults got in on the act and that's when my programme was whipped from my bag to get signed. considering she'd just ridden a stage, done the podium duties, had to pee for doping control and then talk to the media, she was not fussed by the fans and had time for them. the young girls looked totally thrilled to get to meet her. yop marks, all round.

shame Judith Arndt retired as she would have giver Vos a hard time. i also think Rowsell could be a great road rider, she has the Arndt in her.

the men's tour will be a bit of an anti-climax after this race.


----------



## cardiac case (12 May 2014)

I watched the sprint finish in Long Melford, then made Bury St Eds for the end of the race.

A really good atmosphere to soak up. Had a great day.
Came home and watched it on the telly.


----------



## oldroadman (12 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well Vos, who else. I must admit that whilst admiring Vos, I find it a little depressing how she dominates so much womens racing.
> 
> I've enjoyed watching it though. Frenetic racing, constant attacks and real committed riding. *Longer stages would be nice*, see a bit more tactical riding.





laurence said:


> got my programme signed by Vos after saturday's stage. bonkers huge crowd at the finish - rivalled the men's tour. loads of families. Welwyn Garden City put on a great show too, loads of things happening, the whole town seemed to be out for the day.
> 
> after the ceremony a bunch of people (including me) were hanging out behind the podium area. Vos said hello as she left doping control to us, but then got on her bike and rode down the road (Ratto had wandered out of the gate, clutching her podium flowers and strolling through the throng). i ambled off and turned a corner to find the media centre... Armitstead was outside, signing autographs and chatting. Pooley was there, but headed off before i twigged who it was (she is tiny).
> 
> ...


You jest, I hope.


----------



## oldroadman (12 May 2014)

Bromptonaut said:


> Saw then run through Kislingbury Northants at lunchtime today. One leader. a peloton and a few stragglers mixing it with ordinary traffic after the technical/support cars had passed. Missed hi-lights at 21:00 tonight but recording the repeat at 0ff8:00 tomorrow.
> 
> The way in which the Police outriders advanced 'by number' along the route was fascinating to watch. A few from Northants but rest were presumably volunteers from other forces - at least one bike was marked Heddlu/Police.



The police are a combination of forces forming a Central Escort Group, volunteers to do the work as such (all on paid duty, as they should be).
It's a tough job for Police, NEG, and everyone else. If anyone is thinking of offering their services, they need to know that after a race they will be quite tired with all the long hours and moving hotels, and most people working on the races never see any actual racing. Glamorous it ain't. I've a lot of admiration for the support and organisation staff.


----------



## oldroadman (12 May 2014)

Bit of information, stage distances. A check of the UCI regulations shows that a women's race can't exceed an average of 100km a day, and the max is 130km. Add up the WT distance, and it's just short of 499km in 5 days, so spot on for the organisers! Personally I think 120km average would be OK, with maybe a max of 150km. Perhaps some of the female posters would care to comment?


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> You jest, I hope.


You don't think. It seemed pretty flat out from the off. A few stages averaging 26mph. it didn't look like they couldn't cope with longer stages.


----------



## Apollonius (12 May 2014)

I thought this was a superb event and was delighted to see the level of support and enthusiasm on the route. Not so very long ago you would have seen barely a dozen or so people watching a sprint points spot in the MEN'S tour. This is a measure of how popular cycling has become in the last couple of years. And that makes a difference to us all. Other road users are starting to see cyclists as sports people rather than poor sods who can't afford a car.
I was also delighted with the media coverage. OK, the ITV4 programme gave about a quarter of the show to background and interviews, but personally I cannot claim to be all that well-informed about women's road racing and was glad of the information and perspectives given.
The BBC Breakfast news gave the race plenty of exposure and that has to be good, again. I might just question this morning's coverage where it was featured ahead of the Tour of California and the Giro wasn't mentioned at all, but that is the way it goes. The BBC would say they are doing news stories about people whom the public have heard of, and that means Cavendish, Wiggins, and, praise be, Lizzie Armitstead and Laura Trott too. That has to be excellent for women's sport, which is of critical importance for the health and wellbeing of the nation. Kids still need role models and those young women are great by me.
There was an excellent nearly full-page article in yesterday's Sunday Times which made the point that many of these young women are racing in front of their biggest crowds ever. They also praise the superb organisation. Let's be positive and proud of a job well done.


----------



## Rooster1 (12 May 2014)

Really enjoyed the ITV coverage of this event, about time womens cycling is put at the top where it should be. I will definitely be following these riders more in the coming seasons.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2014)

It was an excellent event and seemed to go off without a hitch. It would be nice to see it visit some other areas of the UK next time around, but the main thing is that its success means that it is highly likely that there will be a 'next time around.' 

As for Vos, I wouldn't complain. Riders like her are once in a generation. If you got to see her, you just saw probably the most complete female bike rider ever.


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

Some footage of the crash in the neutral zone! Lucky they werent going too fast!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/27361749


----------



## laurence (12 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> You jest, I hope.



only partly. i do think the men's race will have to up its game


----------



## Scoosh (12 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> The BBC Breakfast news gave the race plenty of exposure and that has to be good, again. I might just question this morning's coverage where it was featured ahead of the Tour of California and *the Giro wasn't mentioned at all*, but that is the way it goes.


Having a rest/ transfer day today, so not much to report, I guess ...


----------



## Apollonius (12 May 2014)

BBC Breakfast was reporting the previous day's action - Kittel coming from miles back to pip Swift was a hot story. The second biggest bike race in the world should have been covered in my view - and ahead of the comparatively minor races they did cover. BBC still learning I suppose.

Or perhaps you are using Socratic irony......(is there a wink smiley??/)


----------



## Apollonius (12 May 2014)

Thinking about the UCI rules on the length of stages for women's races - let's not forget the basic bodily need to take on fluids and also to dispose of same. This is much simpler for men. You might notice that the TV cameras switch discreetly away when men need to unload. The same courtesy might not be extended to women. Ask Paula Radcliffe. This is quite likely to be part of the reason for the rule. I have no doubt that the women could do the distance - and the climbs.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Thinking about the UCI rules on the length of stages for women's races - let's not forget the basic bodily need to take on fluids and also to dispose of same. This is much simpler for men. You might notice that the TV cameras switch discreetly away when men need to unload. The same courtesy might not be extended to women. Ask Paula Radcliffe. This is quite likely to be part of the reason for the rule. I have no doubt that the women could do the distance - and the climbs.


http://marijndevries.nl/?p=4123


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> You don't think. It seemed pretty flat out from the off. A few stages averaging 26mph. it didn't look like they couldn't cope with longer stages.



If they had longer stages, it would make for a very different kind of race, surely - and possibly lose what made it so exciting. I loved the swashbuckling nature of it.

Anyway, I thought whether or not they could cope with longer distances was more down to the resources and support available to them for training, rather than physiology. They just don't get the chance to prepare for longer races in the way they would need to. (I suppose in some ways this makes women's cycling a purer version of the sport, being less tainted by money, but that's probably scant consolation for those trying to make a living from it.)


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, I thought whether or not they could cope with longer distances was more down to the resources and support available to them for training, rather than physiology. They just don't get the chance to prepare for longer races in the way they would need to. (I suppose in some ways this makes women's cycling a purer version of the sport, being less tainted by money, but that's probably scant consolation for those trying to make a living from it.)



That's the nub of the matter. They don't have the resources, witness them using lwb vans and camper vans for the team, nor the money. Nor is there the prize money.

I still find it disappointing that there's so little, even after this tour, about any of the women's racing in the main cycling press. Even if you want to follow it, it's pretty hard to.


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

Very interesting article in the Gruniad, relating to women's cycling. I'd never heard of Alfonsina Strada before.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/10...alfonsina-strada-giro-italia-woman-grand-tour


----------



## thom (13 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Very interesting article in the Gruniad, relating to women's cycling. I'd never heard of Alfonsina Strada before.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/10...alfonsina-strada-giro-italia-woman-grand-tour


Rouleur did an article on her a few months ago so while good, I wouldn't credit them with too much in terms of original journalism there.


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

thom said:


> Rouleur did an article on her a few months ago so while good, I wouldn't credit them with too much in terms of original journalism there.


I hope you borrowed it Thom, otherwise I'll have to move you up an income bracket in my notebook.


----------



## thom (13 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> I hope you borrowed it Thom, otherwise I'll have to move you up an income bracket in my notebook.


umm… ummm….. 

let's get back on topic shall we 

nothing to see here


----------



## fimm (18 May 2014)

On the subject of distances, women race Ironman, that's a 3.8km swim, 180km bike, 42km run. Not multi-day, of course. I've no idea if men recover better than we do. Equal prize money in Ironman, too.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2014)

Hence why Emma Pooley is also a triathlete - she uses it to fund her cycling. It's farcical that someone as talented as her can't make a living out of cycling.


----------

